# Safest wheel cleaner for polished finish wheels



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good wheel cleaner that won't slowly destroy wheels over time ?

I usually use meguiars wheel brightener but my new car has more delicate wheels


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ive been using Brake Buster diluted 1:1 lately.

Good cleaner for wheels and tyred and I can't see it causing any problems.

Also used a gallon of AF Imperial without issue (The above is a better cleaner) and several different fallout removers without any problems.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Best option is to seal the wheels, then a normal shampoo will work.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

thanks guys

what would be the easiest to use, long lasting sealant for wheels ?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Body work shampoo and every quater (3months) a mild fallout remover 

My wheels are sealed with gtechniq wheel armour


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

BRUN said:


> thanks guys
> 
> what would be the easiest to use, long lasting sealant for wheels ?


A Ceramic will last longest but a long termer that's real easy to apply is WoWo's Crystal Sealant


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd agree with RS3 here, a full wheels off clean and decontamination, then followed up by a ceramic coating application would be the best route as you won't need harsh wheel cleaners to keep on top of your maintenance regime. All you will normally need is your normal shampoo and snowfoam agitated with good brushes. Every 3 or 4 months, you can use a fallout remover, just to keep the embedded rust particles off the rims. Keep it to just a Fallout Remover like Korrosol though, you would use this after you have washed the wheels so there is no need for the harsher chemicals in the wheel cleaner fallout removers like Autowheel. Korrosol is more versatile on paint too.

As far as wheel cleaners go, they can be useful as you can dilute them down and the good ones are really economical. A weak mixture of Surfex HD works well, or you can use something brake specific like KKD Brakeaway diluted right down to 20.1. It would be rare to need more than that.

As far as wheel ceramic coatings go, KKD R-Evolve is a no brainer as far as I'm concerned. It is extremely durable and lasts probably double what GTechniq C5/Dlux etc would. It's around the same price and just as easy to apply too.

If you don't want to ceramic coat, then the next best option would be Wowo's Crystal Sealant, layered. You can then top this up with your typical spray sealants if you wished. This lasts about as long as any non ceramic coating will - Briannumbers had 8 months on his car.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Yep... KKD Revolve X is pretty difficult to beat and the highest performing most durable wheel coating I'm aware of in the market. C5 is marginally easier to apply but it's not on the same level.

Personally think getting the wheels off and coating alloys is one of the biggest detailing time and money savers in the long run.

Fallout removers or dedicated wheel cleaners are not cheap.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It's part of a video of a general maintenance wash, but you can see the finish, cleanliness and water behaviour of KKD Revolve on my wheels. It was applied a year ago and it was washed with Wax Planet 7 Below snowfoam, Wax Planet Lava (regular ph neutral car soap) and a couple of wheel brushes.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

RS3 said:


> A Ceramic will last longest but a long termer that's real easy to apply is WoWo's Crystal Sealant


Another vote for Wowo's from me been using it on wheels and bodywork for a year and it is brilliant.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

No apologies for the same response to this question that keeps being asked.
*Treat wheels the same as the panels.*

Wheels off and do as per choice to clean and protect as per comments above.
Each wash use shampoo with wheel woolies. 
Finish with QD'ing the wheels, callipers and barrels too. It takes no time and works a treat.
Iron fallout will not come out of the locker much, only if and when you think it would be good to check. Twice a year???

Yesterday Made up my Shampoo in the bucket, tipped some out into another bucket.
First job, wheel woolies on spokes, callipers and barrels all round.
then arches, tyres with EZ arch brush all round, then PW off.

Then shampoo was the car and finish over the wheel fronts last by mitt.
Rinse off and dry off well.
Then QD all.

Does not take much time and they do keep well.
Leave out that small routine on the wheels will need much more attention and hard work. 
It is surprising how many peoples eyes do look at wheels first. :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*RS3*
Yes Brian had mentioned this many times. I have used C5 for years and no problems at all, but CS would work out much better value and easy to top up as n when you choose easier much more cost affective.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner or Specialist Wheel Cleaner if you want 5L is extremely safe.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i can see me going for the wowo for now, seems like the easiest option with some durability, not sure where i would find the time to take the wheels off and give them the proper ceramic treatment

is Gtechniq C2 anything like the wowo ?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I have been using Bilberry wheel cleaner for many years.

It is concentrated & can be used neat, or diluted.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo juice supernatural wheel cleaner is designed for this need. 


Gonz.


----------

